# Help me design a layout



## ScrewySqrl (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm looking to take a corner of a garage with a 2-door N-scale layout. I'm planning on putting them end-to-end in an L shape, so 80"x110" with a depth of 30 inches

My general preference is a very long mainline run where I can relax and watch 'em roll, along with switching options off the mainline where everything can be run without disturbing the mains.

It also should be one man operation, with switching regions entirely isolated zones.

Preferred RRs: ACL, SCL, grey (short line) Norfolk-Southern, but not any one particular area or time (fantasy layout). min radius 11" on mainline, 9.75" on switching areas. Up-a Over mainline preferred.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You should be able to get a lot of N Scale action with a layout
the size you mention. 

I'll let the guys with the computer graphics layout programs suggest
some actual layouts. But I would add in, that having switching
operations while at the same time watching a continuous running
train can be more fun if the switcher has to pause to give the
main line train the right of way. Usually, also, there are spurs
to industries thru turnouts in the main line.

Obviously, to do this right, you will definitely want to go DCC.
That way your switching operations won't electrically affect
the main line train or the other way around.

Another operation that DCC makes possible. A single track
main line with two trains running on it at the same time. One
going clockwise, the other counter clockwise. To make this work
you would need possibly 2 or more passing sidings so one train
can pause as the other goes by on the 2nd track.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site, There are free programs to play around with.
I never used any, there are more.

One of them on our site, free download.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5567&highlight=layout+planning


----------



## ScrewySqrl (Oct 7, 2014)

something that might help with design: 

this is my current layout:










its basically an inglenook sidings puzzle, a continuous loop for watching trains roll. 5 industries (for spotting the random train built by the inglenook) plus an interchange track.

IMHO its a perfect small track. I'm pretty good at designing SMALL layouts like this one. I'm worried I'll create too much spaghetti over a large layout.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome! Since you've already got some experience in the hobby, your really already have the tools to do it yourself, you just lack experience.

We will be glad to help. The best way to proceed is for you to put something together (it looks like you already have access to some design software), and post it. We can then point out potential problems or improvements.

First of all, remember that this layout has to please you and no one else. You are free to incorporate or disregard any advice given, as you see fit.

I know it's a fantasy layout, but you must have some idea of the part of the country, scenery, and era. You've got lots of room, so I would advise having a yard somewhere to serve as a source for incoming loads and a destination for outbounds. This can also be done using hidden staging. Next, pick about a dozen rail-served customers (both shippers and receivers) and place them logically -- freight depots in towns, near other light industries (small factories, coal dealers, feed &seed shops, etc.), amd bigger, more disruptive industries (mills, power plants, mines) off by themselves. Pick industries that are typical of the area you're modeling. Maintenance shops and servicing facilities clustered together, usually in or near a town. Now connect these with a long loop of track. Gentle curves look better than completely straight track.

Have a go at it and post the results. I bet you'll do better than you think!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The layout in your post offers a lot of train action. You can
have a train running continuously and also do a lot of
switching. I like that you have a 'run around' so that your
switcher can spot a car either by backing in or pushing
a car into a siding.

If you are wanting to enlarge, just add trackage to what you
have and perhaps make some changes in your
spurs and yard tracks. 

You haven't made clear, DC or DCC? To have a running train
and switcher in operation at the same time it sure would
be easier with DCC.

Don


----------



## ScrewySqrl (Oct 7, 2014)

DonR said:


> The layout in your post offers a lot of train action. You can
> have a train running continuously and also do a lot of
> switching. I like that you have a 'run around' so that your
> switcher can spot a car either by backing in or pushing
> ...



I'm in DC, I have a lot of older DC-only locos (some dating to the 70s!), and while DCC would be better, DC is easier on my wallet. Expanding that layout out to 2 doors would leave a lot of lonely space. a 2-scale-mile mainline with a short 5 car train will look mighty small 

One thing that is a limit to the old layout is short trains, and I can't do passengers-a passenger call with negotiate those 9.75" curves, but the overhang is nasty.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

ScrewySqrl said:


> I'm in DC, I have a lot of older DC-only locos (some dating to the 70s!), and while DCC would be better, DC is easier on my wallet. Expanding that layout out to 2 doors would leave a lot of lonely space. a 2-scale-mile mainline with a short 5 car train will look mighty small
> 
> One thing that is a limit to the old layout is short trains, and I can't do passengers-a passenger call with negotiate those 9.75" curves, but the overhang is nasty.


Well, prototypical trains often are lonely creatures.

In any case, use this redesign as an opportunity to broaden those curves and eliminate this problem.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You say you want to have a continuously running train while you
operate a switcher. To do this with a DC system, you'll need at least 2 power packs
and a number of isolated track sections plus Double pole/double throw
switches to determine which pack powers which section.

When you finalize your track plans we can determine where to place
insulators to accomplish this.

Don


----------



## ScrewySqrl (Oct 7, 2014)

luckily, I DO have two power packs. I was expecting to run the industrial switching area on one, the mainline on the other and each isolated from the other. (basically the interchange track (or A/D track for the switching sub-module, which should represent a shortline or branch line) would be connected by insulated track joins.


----------



## ScrewySqrl (Oct 7, 2014)

here are a couple designs. One is a huge spaghetti bowl:










the other is much less track, but other than the branchline, its lacking in passing sidings and industrial spurs.


----------



## ScrewySqrl (Oct 7, 2014)

a cleaned up version of the second plan:


----------



## ScrewySqrl (Oct 7, 2014)

if anyone is even still paying attention:


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I like the last version, nice yard and lots of operational possibilities. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Plenty of space for scenery.

Magic


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I like your last plan too. Lots of potential.

One recommendation: bring your yard tracks (or at least some of them) back together at the ends and rejoin the blue segment at the upper right.


----------

